

Aquamacs 2.0 Released - talison
http://aquamacs.org/news.shtml

======
Maro
Roughly 5 years ago I was an Emacs user. I remember I got my first job out of
college at a Windows development shop, and I tried to use Emacs for the first
couple of weeks, before I had to give in and use Visual Studio like everyone
else around me. Being able to actually compile the project from the Project
file was kind of a must-have =)

Nowadays I can't really think of a good use for Emacs. I use XCode for C++,
Textmate for Python (and some old PHP and Java), MacTex for writing
articles...

But man I'd love to use Emacs again and whip out some Elisp!

------
weeksie
Perhaps it's tabbar-mode but for some reason I find Aquamacs to be crazy-slow
when compared to the vanilla Emacs.app. I realise there's a lot of extras that
are included in Aquamacs but the difference is just insane. It's a shame
though because I love the default setup (after I've turned off all of their
modifier key changes).

~~~
GeoffWozniak
Same here. It has consistently gotten slower since the 0.9+ days. My simple
test involves loading up Slime, opening a Lisp source file of moderate size
and holding down C-n. The recent releases of Aquamacs consistently spikes at
25-50% CPU usage on my MBP. The lag is noticeable while editing.

------
mark_l_watson
I just installed it and I installed the Mac 23.2 build a few days ago.
Aquamacs is nice because just about everything (e.g., latext support) is
bundled in. The plain 23.2 build starts faster and seems lighter. I alias
'Emacs' to start the new 23.2 plain app, 'aquamacs' to start Aquamacs, and can
run the default emacs install with 'emacs'. Nice to have all three depending
on what I am working on.

------
icey
Based on GNU Emacs 23.2 if anyone is curious.

------
davidswelt
Folks, if you'd like to try out a 64-bit, Intel-only optimized build of
Aquamacs 2.0, please e-mail me at david.reitter@gmail. At least on my system
this build is noticeably faster.

------
jcromartie
I love Aquamacs, but man... FOSS projects sure have a hell of a time with good
(visual) design.

------
joubert
Good job

------
itistoday
I spent a while today trying to decide what I like better, Cocoa Emacs or
Aquamacs, and I eventually decided upon Aquamacs.

I found that Cocoa Emacs is faster to setup and get running, but once you have
Aquamacs behaving the way you want it the extra features really are worth it.
For me, tab support and the ability to re-open windows & frames from the last
session seals the deal.

One oddity that I struggled at first with was how to get it to load
~/.emacs.d/init.el. I eventually solved this by loading it from:
~/Library/Preferences/Aquamacs Emacs/Preferences.el

~~~
tjpick
the thing that made me switch from aquamacs to cocoa emacs was that cocoa
emacs acts more like the emacs on other platforms (ubuntu, bsd, windows). I
liked aquamacs though, if I used exclusively osx I'd probably use aquamacs.

------
amichail
IMO, the best free text editor for the mac is jEdit.

